# To Rhinestone or to not Rhinestone?



## jwininger (Sep 18, 2008)

Alright Tshirtforum-ers. We have been debating on whether or not to break down and buy rhinestone software and start making our own transfers. The question i have for you guys is, is it worth it to get the software and start or just save the money and continue using transfers from an outside source? A few pros and cons i can come up with for buying the software would be PROS- Obviously having the ability to make transfers right in house. having the ability to make a one off transfer. Easier to quote the job on the spot (checking the artwork and seeing how many stones). CONS- Having to learn new software. Having the ability to make transfers in house ( adding one more thing to the list of things we already do...).

So if anyone would like to put their two cents in please feel free as any advice would be very appreciated. Also if i can get some input from you guys that own the software and how it works out for you.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I started with rhinestones 4 years ago and thay are still hot. The difference now is that many affordable systems are on the market so the investment is not as high. Check out the funtime thread. If you already have a cutter, the software is as cheap as $50 and as high as $269. I have the $50 version and the learning curve was nothing so don't let adding a new program scare you. I downloaded the program and converted an image into rhinestones all with in a few minutes.

Also read up on some of the different systems in the Rhinestone Decoration section it has a lot of information of the different systems and what users that have those system think of them.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

The learning curve isn't that high. The ability to do oneies is great. There are just way more Pros than Cons to this. Go for it and you won't regret it.


----------



## jwininger (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you for the responses. I guess i should of put on here what equipment i do have. we use the roland GX-24. I went on the funtime website as from what i could gather they dont have the driver for the gx-24 do you guys have a way around that or am i just not looking into enough? 

Thanks again guys and gals!


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

Jeff, look at the Winpcsign 2010 software. I downloaded a demo yesterday and looks like what I may go with. It's about $240 but it has it's own rhinestone function and it works great. They have lots of drivers with this one.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

LB said:


> Jeff, look at the Winpcsign 2010 software. I downloaded a demo yesterday and looks like what I may go with. It's about $240 but it has it's own rhinestone function and it works great. They have lots of drivers with this one.


I believe this software can be bought for $199 at http://rhinestonedesignz.com/Software.html , I think they are having a sale right now for a bit lower on the winpc2010 program. I agree, either funtime or winpc2010 are great programs for the prices. So glad to see a new one out there that is way more affordable.


----------



## jwininger (Sep 18, 2008)

yea i downloaded the demo for winpcsign2010. Pretty easy to use good price point. Thanks for the input ill keep searching around to see what else is out there and let everyone know!


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

I like the ease of putting the rhinestones (holes) on text and other objects. That's slick. You could also use that same feature to print a transfer for a shirt, with printed colors for the stones. That might be pretty cool.


----------

